# What model?



## CrazyHunter5 (Nov 8, 2005)

I am planning on asking for a deer rifle for Christmas and i was wondering which model of .243 should I get. I really want a remington, mossberg, or a winchester but I don't want to spend anymore than $300. Thanx for any help which is recieved.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Savage 110 one of the most accuarate out of the box guns made. Dont have one but for that money I would consider it if I ever got a another one. Forget the 243 and bump it up a couple calibers 25-06....280

I think they are around $400 with scope etc.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

My fave is a Model 70, but its hard to find even a used one for $300. You may be able to sweet talk your dealer into selling you a Stevens for that. Of course, you will still have to buy scope, mount and rings on top of that.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I bought a Savage 110 for my son many years back and it will easily shoot anything I feed it into a quarter at 100yards. I picked 243 because it was to be used for pests varmints and deer. If you are going to use it primarily for deer consider the 7mm-08 or 25-06. The 243 is a bit on the light side for large deer.


----------

